# Things to do in Dublin



## Nice Day (11 Feb 2008)

Getting tired of the "aul oirish pub" scene at weekends..
Any suggestions as to what is a good day/evening out in Dublin City or local surrounds.. 
The cinema can be fun if there is a good movie on but rarely happens.. Thanks


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2008)

Go to the "azoo", visit the Botanical Gardens, museums, art galleries, go swimming (indoors or out in nicer weather), walk around the Phoenix Park (see you in 3 or 4 years) St Stephens Green, visit quirky churches, (there are loads), go to a match as a spectator (rugby, hockey, tennis, soccer, GAA, lawn-bowling,etc.), walk up the mountains or out by the sea (bracing), go to a play, a concert, go 10-pin bowling, buy a three piece suite in matching colours, buy a huge colour television, get a life, but don't get locked, stoned or high, walk around Dublin (start on the south side) and find all the houses / sites / monuments within 200 meters of the Grand Canal with literary or historic connections, award yourself another day out for each one you find, stay away from Temple Vomit (just barely south side), go to an auction, farmer's market, car boot sale, garden fete.

If all that fails, move back to Cork


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

From March:

[broken link removed]

_Chester Beatty Library_:

http://www.cbl.ie/


----------



## lukegriffen (11 Feb 2008)

Daytime...
out :  walk howth head, stroll along dollymount beach,  walk some of the Wicklow way, 
in :  cultural stuff : photography gallery in Temple Bar has a v. good exhibition on of old Irish photos at the moment,   IMMA is in nice grounds and good exhibitions, Kilmainham jail,   Chester Beatty library in Dublin castle. If it's a nice day, sit on the benches outside and admire the view.

Go to a theatre matinee - the New Theatre in Temple bar is a good little spot and has a renowned German play on at the moment. 

Night-time : catch some blues/jazz in JJs  or Bleu Note.   Go to Whelans or Crawdaddy for upcoming bands.    There's usually  Sunday jazz on in one of The Dawson St. pubs or 4 Dame lane.  Do the literary pub-tour.  

Pick up the Dublin event guide, and do some dance classes.    check out www.entertainment.ie  failing all that, you could always stay in and surf the web.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Feb 2008)

Probably a bit dated now but this key post might give some tips.


----------



## stir crazy (12 Feb 2008)

How about the greyhound racing track on shelbourne road ? It can be fun if you dont bet/lose too much. Theres always a lot of people there. Theres a restaurant and needless to say theres also a bar but you dont have to use its services.. unless you want a softdrink


----------



## Nice Day (12 Feb 2008)

Cheers guys!!

Few good things there.. Prob the best by far is the Howth Walk.. City gigs can be good or a comedy night is always fun..
Think I need to start having kids to keep me busy


----------

